# Cat back system for 2004 GTO



## Peter Iverson (Apr 19, 2006)

Looking for the best type of cat back for my GTO - 4" tail exhaust without dumping large sums of money into it - any ideas out there anyone?


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Peter Iverson said:


> Looking for the best type of cat back for my GTO - 4" tail exhaust without dumping large sums of money into it - any ideas out there anyone?


I have said it before and again. Stainless Works.

http://www.dezod.com/cat_pontiac6.cfm

:cheers


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

BuffGTO said:


> I have said it before and again. Stainless Works.
> 
> http://www.dezod.com/cat_pontiac6.cfm
> 
> :cheers


...I'm taking it that you own a Stainless Works Exhaust System. Do you have the system with the:
*>Dual Chambered Pipes?... *
or
*>Dual Turbo Mufflers?*
Is this system obnoxiously loud, or just deeper than factory? 

I like the sound of my 04's factory system (even the popping while downshifting) but want a lil' more HP. Does this system have any renosance in the cabin?

Thanks!


----------

